# My New Sps From Performance Catapults



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

I just receive my SPS in Brazilian Ebony from Performance Catapults in the mail today and as soon as i got home i set up my catchbox and started shooting. I hit the target with my first shot and i reckon i am at least 50% more accurate with this slingshot than any other i own. I definitely hit more than i missed. The quality and craftsmanship is awesome and Jim is a delight to deal with. I would highly recommend the SPS to any serious enthusiast.
Cheers
Stevo
(sorry about the crappy IPhone pic)


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks great mate! Only heared good things about this make.. looking forward to seeing it in action.. cheers!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Good stuff! Glad it's working so well for you








Great review!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

congratulations


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

looks awesome this SS, Good shot and much Fun


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

That's a lovely slingshot! I also have heard nothing but good things.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Performance Catapults makes very fine shooting slingshots. Jim is a great guy! -- Tex


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Stevotattoo said:


> (sorry about the crappy IPhone pic)


All my SS pics are taken with my Iphone







They just need better lighting than most camaras.

Glad you like your new SPS.


----------

